# Remington Model 11 ejector



## LEON MANLEY (Feb 3, 2014)

Does anyone know where to acquire an ejector and some directions as to swapping it out?
It's the ejector that is attached to the barrel. 

Thanks


----------



## jglenn (Feb 3, 2014)

sarco has them


http://www.e-sarcoinc.com/search.aspx?find=R11001

the ejector gets peened into the hole 

http://shotgunworld.com/bbs/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=277269

is the ejector broken???


if not it may well be the setup of the friction rings as you can set the shotgun up for heavy or light loads.

seems like there was a Utube video on it's setup that shows it better than I can describe


Need to stop by sometime and get some more sauce


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks, it helps knowing what it supposed to look like before trying to remove it.

It was worn and part of the hook has broken.

I tapped on the original, with no success, so I decided to stop before I had to back up.
I'll give it another look today.

Just give me a holler when you are in town and I'll set you up.
Thanks again


----------



## jglenn (Feb 4, 2014)

the ejector stud is peened out to lock it in place.. you might try drilling the center of the pin a bit then punching it out of the barrel


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks Jimmy, I went to the web sites that you provided. I ordered 4 ejectors. the minimum order was 20.00 and the ejectors were only 5.50 each. I couldn't find anything else that I had a use for.

That sounds like good advice. I think I'll play with it some today.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Feb 5, 2014)

I did as you recommended. I wore out a couple of little bits, but I got the ejector out without too much fuss.
Now I'm waiting on my package.

Thanks again for sharing your wisdom.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Feb 28, 2014)

I got the ejector installed and it will eject a live round. I'm waiting on my buddy to bring me a magazine spring for a live field test. Pop says he has no clue as to the whereabouts of the original spring.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Apr 13, 2014)

Got a spring from a buddy and gave her a test run and she shot like brand new. I didn't know I was a gunsmith. LOL


----------

